

Stellar: How Does Your Galaxy Grow? - wormold
http://stellarsupernova.com

======
privong
I was expecting the actual game, not just a video about it, but it does look
interesting.

It's also worth noting that much of what is included in the game is still
actively being researched. For example, we don't really know, in detail, how
vigorous star formation affects the gas in galaxies – is it expelled, stirred
up, removed from the system, or some combination? And what processes
(supernovae, stellar winds, radiation pressure, etc.) drive that? I think we
are getting close to the answers[0, 1], but it's an exciting time.

[0] [http://arxiv.org/abs/1311.2073](http://arxiv.org/abs/1311.2073)

[1] [http://arxiv.org/abs/1307.5639](http://arxiv.org/abs/1307.5639)

------
c3RlcGhlbnI_
Really cool idea, even if it is a bit hard to follow what is going on. Also I
see that the game is not out and they don't seem to have published any updates
anywhere in the past year.

They probably could have used the publicity a year ago.

------
zeristor
It looks like this project had funding for two developers for 6 months. They
set up a web page

[http://www.stellarsupernova.com/](http://www.stellarsupernova.com/)

Which is still up, however the Twitter and Facebook pages appear to have been
deleted.

This is right up my street, I'm not sure how the equations for stellar
nucleosynthesis could be reduced to run in a browser, perhaps they tried to
simplify too far? Or trying to gamify it was too tricky. I can't imagine many
people beyond physics students will follow this.

If they've paused I wish them good luck, if the code is orphaned it'd be good
to see it open sourced, I imagine there are a few people who'do like to
contribute.

------
semaphoreP
I'm involved in some astronomy outreach/teaching activities and this looks
like it'd be really useful for that, as it's hard to come up with hands-on
activities about star formation and stellar evolution.

